# How many Worldmarks have you stayed at ?



## sun starved Gayle (May 30, 2019)

I always try to book during Monday Madness, Inventory Specials or Bonus time. Paying the $85.00 housekeeping fee for only one night does not sit well with me so I try and avoid booking during "regular" booking time, unless I have no choice, like in Kauai or Maui where it is still cheaper to stay there than in a regular hotel room. We have owned since 2011 (resale, of course !) and have stayed at the following 15 resorts:

Bass Lake X 1
Angels Camp X 1  (Big hard sell staff here to try and pressure you take update tour.)
Running Y X 1
These were booked on Inventory special for stops on a recent road trip to Yosemite and Monterey area.

Seaside X 12 plus
Closest resort to my home, we like to lure our Seattle based kids down over Labor Day weekend. Also use this for a last minute bonus time for a night on the weekend.

Birch Bay X 2 (Another high pressure to take update, both times)
Mother's Day weekend trips, easy for our kids to get to.

Eagle Crest X 5 plus
We like to book this in late October when blue season starts, very reasonable and the weather is usually good. Have gotten a few summer nights here on Bonus Time too, it can be quite crowded.

Kapaa Shore X 2
We have supplemented a week we have traded for with our Westin for few day extra days here.

Discovery Bay X 1
Another Mother's Day destination. Nice setting, but pretty isolated. Good place to sit and look at the water and "veg".

Depoe Bay X 1
Love the setting. Very popular destination.

Long Beach X 1
A newer resort that needs lots of points. You can walk to town.

The Camlin X 2
If I cannot get this on Bonus Time, Monday Madness or Winter Madness or the like, it is usually cheaper to Hotwire a downtown hotel, than pay the points and the housekeeping fee. My daughter bought a house in Seattle with room for us to stay so I don't have to deal with this any more.

Arrow Point X 1
Very pretty, but isolated.

Oceanside X 1
Was not wild about the neighborhood, seemed a little "gritty".

Mission Valley X 1
Needed one night after a wedding.

EDITED TO ADD:
Kehei X 1


----------



## bbodb1 (May 30, 2019)

A week at St. George for us.
Review available here.

A week at Blaine for us.
Review available here.

I'd stay at both of these locations again if future travel needs aligned...


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2019)

One that I can think of.  That was the Worldmark Kona. Didn't care for the unit much and wouldn't stay at that one again.

Are you including the Wyndham Worldmark as well?


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 30, 2019)

I am only a member of Worldmark so did not include Wyndham.


----------



## Karen G (May 30, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> A week at St. George for us.
> Review available here.
> 
> A week at Blaine for us.
> ...


I really enjoyed both of your reviews--very informative and well done.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 30, 2019)

Karen G said:


> I really enjoyed both of your reviews--very informative and well done.



Thank you, Karen!  I enjoy writing about a stay for many reasons but one (admittedly selfish) reason is it helps me recall the stay in future years in case we want to return to that same area.  A more useful reason (to others who happen to read a review I wrote) is we have found many destinations because of the detailed reviews others wrote in the past.  I guess that's my version of Pay it Forward!


----------



## Tahiya (May 30, 2019)

WorldMark was the first timeshare we bought. We purchased second hand, in 2005. We've stayed at multiple WorldMarks, multiple times. We like to use Monday madness quite a lot. 

We've stayed at all the Worldmarks in Oregon except for Seventh Mountain and Portland. 

We've stayed at all the Washington WorldMarks except Lake Chelan Shores.

Other stays include all the WorldMarks in Canada; all the WorldMarks in Northern California; all the Worldmarks in Hawaii accept Valley Isle; Wolf Creek Utah, St George Utah; and Estes Park Colorado.

Except for WorldMark Kihei, which we like, we use the Hawaii resorts to fill in a night here or there when we have other timeshare reservations that have a gap. In Southern California, we prefer other resorts to WorldMark, with the exception of Inn at the Park, which we like.


----------



## jwalk03 (May 30, 2019)

I have never stayed at a Worldmark resort.  I would like to give them a try, but haven't been able to yet.


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2019)

Luanne said:


> One that I can think of.  That was the Worldmark Kona. Didn't care for the unit much and wouldn't stay at that one again.
> 
> Are you including the Wyndham Worldmark as well?



I liked the WM Kona well enough for a resort that has no beach view. For me, a block away is too far. Same with WM Kehei. It is not really beach front or direct ocean view because it is across the street from the beach. Even so, not bad as it is WM. For Hawaii, the Valley Isle is ocean front but some years the beach disappears.

We use the WM Seaside the most. WM Depoe Bay was very close ocean front but no beach. WM Discovery Bay was 10 ft from the bay off the deck. WM Victoria was in the harbor and was a good view. WM Canadian was good for a big city. WM Lake Chelan has very large three bedroom units but the view is not great and the main road is right in front of the deck. WM Lake Chelan Shores is one of my favorite WM's. WM Eagle Crest is good for golf. We had family in Sisters so we used this resort alot back then. WM in Bend , Inn at the Seven Mountains is a good location for Bend Oregon. WM Leavenworth is a favorite of my wife for October-fest and Christmas Lighting. WM Surfside is a good resort for fishing Buoy 10. WM Longbeach is a nicer than WM Surfside but there is no place to park a boat at the Longbeach location. We use the Camlin for Seattle hospital visits mostly. We use the WM Running Y for driving trips as a driving break. WM Anaheim was a great place to stay while taking the kids to Disney Land. WM Oceanside was a fun place to surf and goof around at the pier.

The WM Coral Baja was ok but I haven't been back since the storm and all of the remodeling. 

For a while Worldmark had the ability to make reservations at Morritts in Grand Cayman , Vacation Internationale certain resorts like the Sea Village in Kona and other places. We did Morritts and Sea Village through the WM portal. I liked Sea Village so much we bought a Vacation Internationale RTU.

I did leave reviews for most of our WM stays. I haven't had a bad WM unit yet.

Bill


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 30, 2019)

I am only a Wyndham Member, but with clubpass access that I hate not getting my VIPP perks with.  Have stayed at:

TX
Marble Falls - 2nd visit with be week of 4th of July
Hunt - 1X
New Braunfels - 5X

Others
West Yellowstone 1X
St George 2X

I have stayed somewhere else but it is escaping me right now.....


----------



## Firepath (May 30, 2019)

Mission Valley; Oceanside; Inn at the Park
Anaheim; Dolphin Cove
St. George; McCall for us.


----------



## geist1223 (May 30, 2019)

Including WMSP - 35 different Resorts. Many of these have multiple trips since August 2002. Sydney 2 trips. Rotorua 2 trips. Coral Baja probably 6 or 7. Kihei 4 to 6. Victoria 4 or 5. Canadian 4 or 5. Windsor at least 4 trips. Clear Lake 2 or 3. Mission Valley 2 or 3. Seaside at least once per year.


----------



## rhonda (May 30, 2019)

52+ including WMSP


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2019)

rhonda said:


> 52+ including WMSP



Wow !!! I haven't been to any of the South Pacific resorts. Which one do you like best ?

Bill


----------



## rhonda (May 30, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Wow !!! I haven't been to any of the South Pacific resorts. Which one do you like best ?
> 
> Bill


We've only been to two WMSP (Port Stephens and Sydney Suites) plus Boambee Bay via RCI.  Of the three, my personal favorite was Boambee Bay.  Strangely, the Sydney Suites no longer appears on the Resort map?

WMSP Port Stephens was too focused on being a golf club.  One wasn't invited or allowed  to walk anywhere unless officially playing golf.  I felt very disconnected from nature while on the property but really loved the general area and activities.  We took a guided nature trail through the Tilligerry Habitat for Koala sightings and a fabulous dolphin encounter on Catamaran on Nelson Bay.  Both provided my 'nature' fix!  We also enjoyed meandering the Nelson Bay area for shopping & dining.  So, we loved the area ... but the resort left me 'cold.'

Really didn't like Sydney Suites.  The units are tiny and ineffective.  No privacy between the master bedroom and bath given the glass wall used to separate the two spaces.  Thus, to use the bathroom, one had to lock off the entire master bedroom.  A night-time trip to the toilet was an adventure in total darkness as turning on a light would wake the spouse.  It was a weird place, indeed.  However, once we mastered using local transportation (bus and rail) and could reach the harbour ... life relaxed.  We spent most of our time on or near the water and took a splendid day trip to the Blue Mountains.

Boambee Bay, however, was a hit right from the git'go.  It was a simple resort surrounded by nature.  The resort offered kayaks (free?) for exploring the creek and estuary.  Lots of birdlife, great pool, relaxing, friendly ... simply "a hit."  Loved it.


----------



## ecwinch (May 30, 2019)

rhonda said:


> 52+ including WMSP



Guess I need to get vacationing.... only 48 here (but no WMSP).


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2019)

I feel like such a newbie at this. We’ve stayed at:

WM Leavenworth
WM Seattle The Camlin
WM San Francisco
WM Avenue Plaza
And currently driving to WM St. George.

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (May 30, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> I feel like such a newbie at this. We’ve stayed at:
> 
> WM Leavenworth
> WM Seattle The Camlin
> ...



Just swing up to Northern Utah on your way back and could almost double your count (Wolf Creek, Bear Lake, Park City, Midway)... plus a night at Estancia (which is technically a separate resort).


----------



## bbodb1 (May 30, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Just swing up to Northern Utah on your way back and could almost double your count (Wolf Creek, Bear Lake, Park City, Midway)... plus a night at Estancia (which is technically a separate resort).



Speaking of Bear Lake, we are headed there soon and looking forward to it.  Any must - do or must - see suggestions in that area, Eric?    

I'm surprised there are only -3- reviews of WM Bear Lake on TUG.....there will be a 4th soon!


----------



## easyrider (May 30, 2019)

rhonda said:


> We've only been to two WMSP (Port Stephens and Sydney Suites) plus Boambee Bay via RCI.  Of the three, my personal favorite was Boambee Bay.  Strangely, the Sydney Suites no longer appears on the Resort map?
> 
> WMSP Port Stephens was too focused on being a golf club.  One wasn't invited or allowed  to walk anywhere unless officially playing golf.  I felt very disconnected from nature while on the property but really loved the general area and activities.  We took a guided nature trail through the Tilligerry Habitat for Koala sightings and a fabulous dolphin encounter on Catamaran on Nelson Bay.  Both provided my 'nature' fix!  We also enjoyed meandering the Nelson Bay area for shopping & dining.  So, we loved the area ... but the resort left me 'cold.'
> 
> ...




Hi Rhonda. Were you living in Australia or flying back and forth ? 

Bill


----------



## Luanne (May 30, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I liked the WM Kona well enough for a resort that has no beach view. For me, a block away is too far.


We didn't like the Worldmark Kona for several reasons.  We had five people staying in a two bedroom, and the fifth person was on a murphy bed in the living room, which made the space tight when it was pulled down.  But the worst part was the lanai. We couldn't use it.  It was small, on back with no view, but the worst part was that a/c vented out onto the lanai which made it hot and uncomfortable.  You couldn't get a cross breeze in the unit so we needed to leave the a/c on.  Just not a very comfortable unit overall.


----------



## geist1223 (May 30, 2019)

We have stayed at Sydney Suites twice. Both times in a 2 Bedroom and did not have the Bathroom Privacy issues. As for WMSP Resorts it depends on what you want. Sydney Units do have a smaller foot print. But then so does the Canadian and NOLA. We loved the Sydney Resort and Sydney. But we also loved Rotorua. The North part of North Island is geothermally active. There is also Hobbiton, the Glow Worm Caves, etc. We have been to both twice. Once on the same trip. We also loved Tasmania and we are going back next February. This time for 2 weeks.


----------



## Mike&Edie (May 30, 2019)

Bass Lake
Angels Camp (won't go back due to the excessive fees imposed by the city)
Marina Dunes
San Francisco
Windsor 
Clear Lake
Running Y, Oregon
Indio
Solvang
Ocean Walk, Florida
Arrow Point, Idaho
West Yellowstone, Montana
Lake Tahoe, Nevada
Reno, Nevada
Grand Lake, Oklahoma
Wolf Creek, Utah
Victoria, Canada
Isla Mujeres, Mexico
Canmore-Banff, Canada

Was fun remembering them.

Mike & Edie


----------



## rhonda (May 30, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Guess I need to get vacationing.... only 48 here (but no WMSP).


When we first purchased there were 30'something locations, or so we were told by sales.  We set a goal to visit every one ... but the list keeps growing!  We'll keep trying!!


----------



## rhonda (May 30, 2019)

easyrider said:


> Hi Rhonda. Were you living in Australia or flying back and forth ?
> 
> Bill


Just visiting!  The first trip was in 2002 using a "9/11" airfare special ($450 pp r/t lax).  The fare was advertised in very early Sept with the restriction that you must fly, internationally, on 9/11.  So, with about 10 days notice, we found ourselves in Australia!  We flew LAX>Sydney, took the rail north to get out of the city before renting a car and then drove to Coffs Harbour.  Saw the Big Banana, walked around the WM Coffs Harbour resort but stayed at Boambee Bay (RCI last minute rental week).  Did lots and lots of touring in that area before working our way back down the coast towards Sydney including our stay in the Nelson Bay area (WM Port Stephens).

The second visit was in fall 2016.  We sailed on Holland America from San Diego to Sydney (25 nights, lots of island hopping along the route) and then had a week at the WMSP Sydney Suites.   Returned home flying on Award Miles in Business Class with lay flat seats.  Sooooo awesome.  Every bit of it.


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Just swing up to Northern Utah on your way back and could almost double your count (Wolf Creek, Bear Lake, Park City, Midway)... plus a night at Estancia (which is technically a separate resort).



Would be nice, but I don't have the time enough this trip to do that.  Well, and not having a car has a lot to do with that.  

Currently staying at WM St. George for a few nights.  Seems to be a nice place - the unit I'm in seems huge.  Anybody have any questions while I'm here?

If future stays count, we're going to WM West Yellowstone in September.  

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (May 31, 2019)

Angels Camp - Handy and Pleasant
Bass Lake
Clear Lake
Marina Dunes
Oceanside
Pismo Beach - Yes it's possible.
Inn at the Park  - Wonderful
San Francisco
Windsor
Vancouver  - Very wonderful urban apartment
Estes Park - Get the cabin on the river.
Pagosa - Least pleasant WM experience
Steamboat Springs
Galena
New Orleans - Avenue Plaza
West Yellowstone
Lake Tahoe
South Shore
Las Vegas - Boulevard
Santa Fe
Depoe Bay - I see why it's so popular
Gleneden
Portland  - We liked our stay and will be back at Christmas.
Running Y
Seaside
Midway
Park City  - Amazing during ski season
St George
Wolf Creek
Birch Bay
Deer Harbor  - Twice so far.  Love the studio cottage.
Long Beach
Camlin  - One of our favorites

Looks like that's 33.


----------



## ecwinch (May 31, 2019)

On a point of order - do the WMSP resorts really count? It is just an exchange program with a sister Club.

And not that I am competitive or anything ... but if WMSP resorts do count - then dont Club Wyndham resorts count?


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> On a point of order - do the WMSP resorts really count? It is just an exchange program with a sister Club.
> 
> And not that I am competitive or anything ... but if WMSP resorts do count - then dont Club Wyndham resorts count?


For me, WMSP, as part of TEN, is w/out an exchange fee whereas Club Wyndham requires a fee.  So I see it as a very closely related affiliate.  My total may also include Wyndham locations that were visited as affiliates before Club Pass was launched but not after that launch; some of these later gained 'native' WM units restoring their 'count' status.


----------



## ecwinch (May 31, 2019)

But Club Pass is also part of TEN.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 31, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> On a point of order - do the WMSP resorts really count? It is just an exchange program with a sister Club.
> 
> And not that I am competitive or anything ... but if WMSP resorts do count - then dont Club Wyndham resorts count?



Wow.  Will this affect the prize???


----------



## ecwinch (May 31, 2019)

Idk... but I am trying to talk my dear wife into a “resort run” that will add 10 resorts to my count...


----------



## clifffaith (May 31, 2019)

I come up with 29, after remembering to add 2 in Texas and Fiji and New Zealand. Nope, 30. We bought on our first trip to Seaside on a trade. Nope, 31, forgot Oceaside. I think without having a list in front of me that that's it.

ETA:  32, New Orleans
ETA:   33 with Sydney. Still not looking at the list of past reservations Wmk keeps, now getting reminders from continuing to read this thread.

ETA: Now I've gone back to actually looking at the list of completed reservations, and I come up with 36. Forgot two Las Vegas resorts and Pagosa Springs. I did not count the Royal Kuhio. We stayed there about half a dozen times before they removed it.


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2019)

Zero.


----------



## bbodb1 (May 31, 2019)

pedro47 said:


> Zero.



You're still young, Pedro!
Vacation West, Young Man!


----------



## geist1223 (May 31, 2019)

Wyndham Resorts do not count because Wyndham is the spawn of the devil. Also to stay at a Wyndham Resort through Club Pass it takes 2 to 3 times the number of Points than if I traded through RCI. Also I can Book the WMSP Resorts online through the WMTC Web Site. Notice they both have Worldmark in their name.


----------



## Luanne (May 31, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Wyndham Resorts do not count because Wyndham is the spawn of the devil. Also to stay at a Wyndham Resort through Club Pass it takes 2 to 3 times the number of Points than if I traded through RCI. Also I can Book the WMSP Resorts online through the WMTC Web Site. Notice they both have Worldmark in their name.


Not a Worldmark, or Wyndham member/owner.  We've gotten these resorts through trades in RCI, no extra anything required.  To me when a resort says Worldmark/Wyndham, I think they are the same.  That's why I asked the question.


----------



## rhonda (May 31, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> Idk... but I am trying to talk my dear wife into a “resort run” that will add 10 resorts to my count...


ROAD TRIP!  Whaaa-hoo!!!  Do it!  Do it!  

I've long been wanting to do a loop out across AZ and NM to add some missing locations.  We'll hit those someday!  Or maybe just continue east into TX to visit the new locations there, too.


----------



## ecwinch (May 31, 2019)

rhonda said:


> ROAD TRIP!  Whaaa-hoo!!!  Do it!  Do it!
> 
> I've long been wanting to do a loop out across AZ and NM to add some missing locations.  We'll hit those someday!  Or maybe just continue east into TX to visit the new locations there, too.


Mine would just be from Northern Utah (Wolf Creek, Bear Lake, Midway, Park City) to Vegas (Spencer, Trop, Blvd) to San Diego (Oceanside, Inn, Balboa).


----------



## ecwinch (May 31, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Wyndham Resorts do not count because Wyndham is the spawn of the devil. Also to stay at a Wyndham Resort through Club Pass it takes 2 to 3 times the number of Points than if I traded through RCI. Also I can Book the WMSP Resorts online through the WMTC Web Site. Notice they both have Worldmark in their name.



So when the rebranding of WMSP to Club Wyndham South Pacific is complete they will no longer count.

And as a lawyer I know you recognize that the OP question is/was “how many Worldmarks”... not how many WM+affiliates+WMSP resorts.... as she specifically excluded Club Wyndham on the basis that she is not a member of that Club.... and presumably is not a member of WMSP also.


----------



## geist1223 (May 31, 2019)

Also WMTC and WMSP had a relationship long before Wyndham came along. WMTC Members can Book directly into WMSP with WM+A Points. For WMTC Member to Book into Wyndham through Club Pass they have to have WTS Points.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 1, 2019)

We have been to 20 of them. 
CA:
- Marina Dunes
- Angels Camp
- Windsor 
- Clear Lake
- Bass Lake
- San Francisco
- Oceanside
- Solvang 
HI:
- Maui Kihei
- Kona
- Kauai
UT:
- St George
OR:
- Eagle Crest
- Running Y
- Seaside
- Depoe Bay
NV:
- South Shore
- Las Vegas
- Lake Tahoe
Canada:
- Banff

We like all of them but are partial to the resorts in OR. We are birders so Running Y is perfect for bird watching in the Klamath Falls Area. Depoe Bay has the best views, and Eagle Crest is in a picturesque location, with many hiking trails nearby.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 1, 2019)

_Interesting observance: I tried reading the reviews of the stays that have been mentioned to date.......   _


----------



## rhonda (Jun 1, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> _Interesting observance: I tried reading the reviews of the stays that have been mentioned to date.......   _


Yeah ... I'm gonna say, I don't write many reviews.  I feel many of my stays, like last week's Havasu Dunes, are "just passing through."  As such, I don't experience the resort, staff, activities or area as a guest might normally.  How much can one really say of parking and a room? ;-)


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 1, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Yeah ... I'm gonna say, I don't write many reviews.  I feel many of my stays, like last week's Havasu Dunes, are "just passing through."  As such, I don't experience the resort, staff, activities or area as a guest might normally.  How much can one really say of parking and a room? ;-)



I try to write reviews, even if it's just parking and a room.  Descriptions of what's there - and what's not - is helpful to me when deciding whether to stay someplace.  Laundry in-unit, for example, helps me a lot, especially if I'm staying at the end of a longer trip someplace.  I'm not a fan of laundry rooms at resorts.  (I wasted almost four hours in the laundry room at Avenue Plaza because of broken equipment and slow drying times.)

Swimming pools, barbecues, activities, and staff personalities are nice, but I rarely consider them when planning a trip.  So even if I'm just passing through, it helps me to know about what I'm going to be seeing/using at the resort.  Some resort units are more restful to me than others, so the "feel" of the unit is important to me. 

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Jun 1, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Yeah ... I'm gonna say, I don't write many reviews.  I feel many of my stays, like last week's Havasu Dunes, are "just passing through."  As such, I don't experience the resort, staff, activities or area as a guest might normally.  How much can one really say of parking and a room? ;-)



I hear you, Rhonda - I was just channeling my inner Brian (@TUGBrian ) and/or Doug (@Makai Guy )!  

But seriously though, even a brief stay can yield some meaningful insights.  Out of curiosity, I just looked at the reviews for Havasu Dunes and found reviews from Christmas of 2018, Feb of 2017, April 2016, and April of 2010 - that's all in this decade!  As you noted with your stay, I too have used my timeshare as a better option than a hotel by finding a TS along a vacation route and stay the night there (in much more comfort).  Take a look at the reviews of Wyndham Fairfield Glade sometime and you will see I've used this resort in that manner.  Even in just an overnight stay, I can offer observations on the check in experience, room condition, comfort of room furnishings, parking, how well the room is supplied, etc even on just one night's experience. 

Obviously, there are a good number of areas I can't honestly review with such a short stay but even if a review can only touch on a few of the points noted above, a review of your stay at Havasu Dunes could be very valuable - and timely!


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 1, 2019)

It is now 36. We just checked into Gleneden for the first time. This is where we first bought into WMTC in August 2002 on a day trip. But this is our first actual stay.


----------



## K2Quick (Jun 2, 2019)

Canmore
West Yellowstone x4
McCall
Bear Lake
Angels Camp
Windsor
Marina Dunes
Solvang
Kona
Kihei


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 2, 2019)

We’ve only been to West Yellowstone and that was a rental from an owner. 

Very nice and can’t beat the location!


----------



## overthehill (Jun 3, 2019)

Interesting question. I had to go back and look up my reservation history since Jan 1999. Since that time we have made 175 WM reservations at 61 resorts with the most at Running Y in Klamath Falls, OR at 33, followed by 13 in San Francisco, 10 at Eagle Crest, 7 at Seaside, 6 in Seattle, 6 in Leavenworth, 5 in Kona, 5 at South Shore (Zephyr Cove, NV), and so on down the list. Our foreign bookings have been 1 in New Zealand and 12 in Australia including twice at Seven Mile Beach in Tasmania. I did not include the Wyndham resorts in Australia or in the US.
......That said, we have found with the dilution of our WM credit value with Wyndham’s many new programs since taking over Trendwest,  it’s harder if not impossible to get into resorts, even when starting searches with RCI a year to 2 years in advance. Due to that, we are starting to sell off our WM credits as we find we can confirm condos in locations we want through Home Away for equal or less cost than the $5,000+ we currently pay in annual assessments plus the ever increasing housekeeping fees being charged.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 3, 2019)

overthehill said:


> Interesting question. I had to go back and look up my reservation history since Jan 1999. Since that time we have made *175 WM reservations at 61 resorts* with the most at Running Y in Klamath Falls, OR at 33, followed by 13 in San Francisco, 10 at Eagle Crest, 7 at Seaside, 6 in Seattle, 6 in Leavenworth, 5 in Kona, 5 at South Shore (Zephyr Cove, NV), and so on down the list. Our foreign bookings have been 1 in New Zealand and 12 in Australia including twice at Seven Mile Beach in Tasmania. I did not include the Wyndham resorts in Australia or in the US.
> ......That said, we have found with the dilution of our WM credit value with Wyndham’s many new programs since taking over Trendwest,  it’s harder if not impossible to get into resorts, even when starting searches with RCI a year to 2 years in advance. Due to that, we are starting to sell off our WM credits as we find we can confirm condos in locations we want through Home Away for equal or less cost than the $5,000+ we currently pay in annual assessments plus the ever increasing housekeeping fees being charged.


Time to update the comment in your "Resorts Owned" info!  
Well done!


----------



## dandjane1 (Jun 4, 2019)

*Own at OceanWalk Daytona Beach, so strictly speaking , haven't stayed there as a WM member.
Stayed at WM New Braunfels in 2012, before the $99 "Wyndham Club Pass" fee started.
I don't think the Monday Madness, Winter Madness, or Bonus Time perks apply to Wyndham owners........*


----------



## dragonlady (Jun 4, 2019)

Stayed at 2 of the LV Worldmarks.  The San Diego WM, The Oceanside/CA Worldmark, the Kona WM (twice), WM San Francisco.

Liked the lazy river in Vegas, but hated that the small units did not have a full kitchen.  The Oceanside WM was great to bring our extended family (3 bedrooms), but a bit of a drive to San Diego.  San Francisco and San Diego are old converted hotels, so mileage my vary.  

Even though Kona was not on the beach, it was one of the closest resorts to Turtle beach, and prior owners leaving beach gear was a major help!


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 4, 2019)

dandjane1 said:


> *I don't think the Monday Madness, Winter Madness, or Bonus Time perks apply to Wyndham owners........*



No they dont. Only WM members.


----------

